# Alternative to Jampit?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still pretty new here and finding my way. I was keen on trying Jampit but then found that the Indonesian government doesn't just allow the cruel farming of luwaks to produce kopi luwak, but are active participants in the production. So no to Jampit or any other Indonesian government plantations.

So can anyone recommend something with the same sort of profile, low acidity rich chocolate, as the Jampit beans?

Right now, while I am learning and educating my palette, I do prefer to stick with single origins. I think that makes it easier for me to determine what a type of bean tastes like and how I can hone my technique to get the best results.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I doubt you will find an alternate really to Jampit. remember that the beans characteristics come from its regional location as much as anything. Cant you just mentally say its from New South Wales and enjoy it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is life beyond jampit...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway plenty of beans could be described to have chocolate like notes...? Brazillian beans could be described as chocolate and low acididity for example ...

To you is it a dark chocolate you like ? the earthy quality of Jampit ?

Or just go wild and try something else you like the tasting notes of .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He did not ask that boots. I have stopped drinking it in favour of others but it is unique


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was looking for something with a deep chocolate body and low acidity. I enjoyed Monsoon Malabar but looking for something less dark and smokey. I thought that was Jampit, but I'm prepared to be corrected.

Oh and it needs to stand up to milk as I start the day with a big ass flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Velos blend on here might suit you ...

http://www.steampunkcoffee.co.uk/product/zeppelin-espresso-blend-250g/

honestly I'm the wrong person for this ....i never really liked jampit that much


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks to you both. I'm going to have a bit of a think. I've decided that I am going to choose one coffee to use for the next six months while I work on improving my technique. That way I eliminate another variable from the equation. Hopefully that will make it easier to figure out what I am doing wrong and improve.

So I need to pick an all rounder of a bean which, as much as possible will continue to be available for the next six months.

Maybe I'm doing my usual over thinking.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

6 months? youll get bored of that quickly....enjoy your coffee, get some traning ...dont treat it as a chore to learn


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

what about something like Rave Cuban Seranno?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I really enjoyed the Serrano from both Rave and Coffee Compass. But... I think for my intended plan of focusing on technique and eliminating beans as a variable, the Seranno goes out of season too quickly. Just not enough of it about.

I think I have decided on Jagong Village or Columbian Suarez. I have had both in the past and greatly enjoyed them. Once I figure out how the other variables all work together I will be returning to LSOL. Most likely Rocko Mountain or Kaffa Forest.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Velos blend on here might suit you ...
> 
> http://www.steampunkcoffee.co.uk/product/zeppelin-espresso-blend-250g/
> 
> honestly I'm the wrong person for this ....i never really liked jampit that much


I switched to Steampunk Velos from Jampit and it's a more than worthy substitute.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

ridland said:


> the Seranno goes out of season too quickly. Just not enough of it about.


Your not kidding, Raves variant is a real treat, not sure if its the scarcity factor or the fact is just a cracking bean... but I love it!!


----------

